# What are the next steps?



## moodusyeah (Sep 2, 2015)

I recently passed the new CBT FE exam in Connecticut. I was wondering if anyone knew the next steps in order to secure EIT licensure in the state of CT. NCEES tells me the "Next Steps" are located here, but I can't quite seem to figure out where to go from here...

Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2015)

See document located here.

Ref: http://www.ct.gov/dcp/cwp/view.asp?a=1622&amp;q=446468


----------



## moodusyeah (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 3, 2015)

moodusyeah said:


> I recently passed the new CBT FE exam in Connecticut. I was wondering if anyone knew the next steps in order to secure EIT licensure in the state of CT. NCEES tells me the "Next Steps" are located here, but I can't quite seem to figure out where to go from here...
> 
> Any help or input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


There is no such thing as EIT licensure.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 3, 2015)

^semantics


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I think they are talking about a certificate. Rather silly in my opinion.


----------



## moodusyeah (Sep 4, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> moodusyeah said:
> 
> 
> > I recently passed the new CBT FE exam in Connecticut. I was wondering if anyone knew the next steps in order to secure EIT licensure in the state of CT. NCEES tells me the "Next Steps" are located here, but I can't quite seem to figure out where to go from here...
> ...


Apologies, I meant to write "Certification". I guess what I should be asking is, do I need to do the paper work and obtain EIT certification before I can start working toward the PE?


----------



## moodusyeah (Sep 4, 2015)

Nevermind, I found what I need to do. I found an old email from a professor from when I was in college explaining the process of filling out the application.

If anyone is interested in knowing, I will gladly explain it.

Thanks!


----------



## jigartala (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I had my FE civil exam today and have to wait for the results, but I think I will pass the exam. Now, I am an international PhD candidate studying in the state of Texas. Currently, I am on my 5th semester in the United States. I have a couple questions and appreciate it if anyone can help me with them:

1- Since my bachelor and master's degree were not in the USA, I have to apply for some sort of foreign degree evaluation which is more than $300, and also they ask for a TOEFL exam (which could be waived, and I have also passed this test but it is expired). Alternatively, I could wait one more semester until 6 semesters are completed in the US and then apply for the certificate without paying the evaluation fee and everything. The question is, if I choose this latter option, will my FE exam results still OK? I mean is there a timeline to apply for the engineer-in-training certificate after one passes the FE examination?

2- The TBPE website (https://engineers.texas.gov/lic_eit_exinfo.htm) indicates that it is not necessary to apply for the EIT certificate to work toward a PE licensure. The question is, can I consider myself an EIT in my resume before applying for the certificate and doing the paperwork and just based on passing the test?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sooner100 (Nov 17, 2015)

Your FE results should not expire. So, your later option is a better choice. Regarding the second question, you can mention that you passed FE exam in your resume, but you cannot do paperwork as an EIT. You are not an EIT holder until the state clears you even though you passed EIT.


----------

